

Show HN: Should you wear a shirt? - joshuakarjala
http://shouldiwearashirt.com/

======
valarauca1
Site asks question, see image of shirt, and the question.I then get prompted
that site is requesting location information from my browser which I deny and
my question goes unanswered :(

Apparently location plays a big part in wearing a shirt to work or not :\

~~~
avalaunch
I assume it's using location to determine the local weather and basing it's
recommendation off of that.

